
Ask HN: Are Flags as identifiers for telephone country codes ok? - bryanrasmussen
I ask because I know flags as identifiers for languages are bad - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;medium.com&#x2F;@EChesters&#x2F;the-ux-of-flags-d23a1155567d but I wonder if associating the land code with a flag when presenting an international phone number is also a bad idea.<p>The design has a drop down with each land code shown as a flag and then +(the land code) so American Flag +1.
======
edent
More countries than the USA use +1. Canadians may not appreciate seeing the
stars and stripes instead of the noble maple leaf. See
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/North_American_Numbering_Plan](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/North_American_Numbering_Plan)

The UK uses +44. But people from England, Scotland, and Wales may have a
preference for their national flag.

------
enriquto
I'd say no. It is unnecessarily controversial and it may annoy lots of people.
I would certainly refuse to use a software that forced me to see the flag of
the country that occupies my land. I would feel insulted.

------
bristleworm
I think some of the points made on your linked page are valid in this case, as
well: throughout the world there are many countries with regions and cultures
that don't identify with the country they're located in. Spain and Catalonia
are a good example.

Why do you want to show a flag next to the code? Does it add anything useful?

~~~
bryanrasmussen
the designer put it in. I don't like it so hoping for arguments against. :)

------
johncoltrane
Yes and no.

Yes because, unlike languages, country calling codes and countries (and thus
flags) have a one-to-one relationship.

No because very few people are capable of identifying every country in the
world by its flag whereas most of your users will be capable of identifying a
country by its name.

Go with "Afghanistan +93", without a flag: it's easier to read and understand
and easier to implement.

~~~
edent
+1 covers around 25 flags.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/North_American_Numbering_Plan#...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/North_American_Numbering_Plan#Countries_and_territories)

~~~
johncoltrane
Not +1 alone, +1 with area codes. But yes, that makes it more complicated than
it should.

------
Insanity
I think it's okay as long as you have the number as well. Make sure it's
sorted by the number. It's just a bit of extra flair in that case.

Don't make it _only_ the flag though because that'd make it hard to find your
place in the list (and possibly some countries have 2 country codes, at this
point nothing would surprise me anymore). :D

~~~
bryanrasmussen
I worry about possible offense taking - yes my land code is X but the Flag you
showed me is not that of my region that wants independence!

~~~
Insanity
Yeah that crossed my mind as well. But they also say the country usually, and
if you take offence with the flag, you'd take offence with that name as well.

------
NotPaidToPost
If it's to help people identify where the phone number is from, then it's not
a bad idea though the name of the country may be even clearer (how many flags
do you know?).

E.g. Rebtel does this (to add a flag) in their app and website.

